# Which rom?



## UrinalCake (Sep 30, 2011)

I know the best thing is for me to flash both roms but i dont have time during my working hours to give them both the full test.. I just want to know over all which of the two following roms are better " Bamf Forever" or " Synergy" which has less bugs, better battery experience and smoother performance if possible? i tried asking on XDA but i noticed that Bamf is no longer there so everyone is one sided over there for Synergy..

Anyways thanks for any positive feed back if any :tongue2:


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

No one can really tell you that. Everyone gets different results because people use their phone differently. I've been using an assortment of roms the past month, all BAMF-related, With the extended battery I can easily get 40+ hours with the stock kernel included, on a stock battery a constant 20+ hours. "Smooth-wise", BAMF Forever is the smoothest rom I've seen to date.


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

There's a few things we can know right off the bat. First, Synergy is possibly the most experimental ROMs out there. I'm a fan of a finished product, and that ROM never is. Second, Ziggy seems to have forgotten how to work a kernel over right. Every time he comes out with another kernel it sucks ass more than the last. I'm talking some serious lag issues, even compared to the stock kernel. And, I'll throw in for good measure, Synergy is technically warez.


----------



## DeTard (Jul 21, 2011)

I always seem to be hopping back and forth between Sense and AOSP ROMs. There's things on both that I like a lot, and it seems to be what flavor I like today, you know? I do like the stuff put out by teamBAMF (mostly Sense-based), they've got some great veteran devs in there from all sorts of different phones, but I also really like Liquid's AOSP work. Both are quite solid and perform well in both speed and battery, though AOSP will always be less battery intensive assuming there isn't a bug in the ROM. It depends on what you need the most. Just got to play around some!


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

I am a big fan of Bamf roms. I've used many and always come back!


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Liquid.... oh that wasn't an option...

Liquid Gingerbread 3.0!?


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would say if you are set on one of these two to go with bamf. His roms are very well put together. I tried synergy and personally didn't like it, battery drain was fast, and it wasnt as smooth. IM personally a big fan of liquid roms, another one you can try as well.


----------



## UrinalCake (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks you guys that helps alot, also i forgot to mention that i was told that imos leankernel is the best for the gingerbread roms? ohh also im sure that Liquid is a great rom and probably faster but i must have not mention that i choose bamf forever and synergy because those are the top 2 sense 3.0 roms.


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

If u want to try aosp I HIGHLY recommend Liquid's v3.0 when it drops, or u can donate & get rc's now before v3.0 is officially released.

Sense - Bamf all he way (though liquid has something in the works for that as well).


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

BAMF forever is amazing. Right now I'm on BAMF release of the stock debloated ota. Runs like a dream. Not fancy but works flawless. Not one issue


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah if it has to be sense I'd go bamf forever.

Liquid Gingerbread 3.0!?


----------

